# مطلوب امتحانات سابقة national general certificate (NEBOSH )



## husain_42 (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مطلوب أسئلة وأجوبة لدورة nebosh وذلك للأهمية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (31 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم
موجودة فى زاوية النيبوش


----------



## husain_42 (31 يناير 2009)

صحيح لكن الوجود INERNATIONAL والمطلوب هو national general certificate


----------



## أسامه ع (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم .... 

في الواقع أملك مجموعة من أسئلة السنوات السابقة من التسعينات حتى 2006 ، ولكن ليست مجمعة اللكترونياً. ساحاول كتابت الضروري منها في المستقبل القريب ان ساهم الوقت.

وشكراً


----------



## علي الحميد (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الفرق بين ناشيونال والانترناشيونال لا يكاد يذكر ...

عموما في زواوية نيبوش قمت بحذف الاسئلة الخاصة بالناشونال حتى لا تزعج الاخوة باعتبار ان الاغلبية يريدون الانترناشيونال ... 

وبناءً على طلبك تجد على الرابط الاسئلة للناشونال بدون تعديل كما وجدتها...

فيه ملف واحد rtf يفتح على الوورد وفيه اكثر من 30 اختبار ... وفيه اختبارات على بي دي اف منفصلة لعدة اعوام...

http://www.sssih.com/allnebosh.zip


----------



## محمودالحسيني (7 فبراير 2009)

جزى الله م علي خيرا الجزاء فكثيرا مانجده سباقا بالأهتمام بطلب الزملاء وكذلك الشكر لكل الزملاء السباقين بالخير ونخص المشرف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخ علي
على تلبية رغبات الأخوة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## habibelkol (10 ديسمبر 2012)

دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )
دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )

دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )
دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )

حصريا فقط لحبايب سلامتك دورة النيبوش كاملة 
وتشمل الكتاب وهو عبارة عن برنامج بى دى اف يسهل تصفحه وشرح للمصطلحات والافعال وكذلك شرح العملى بالاضافة الى 28 امتحان ونظم الاجابة المطلوبة

عبارة عن 4 ملفات مضغوطة ملف واحد للكتاب و3 ملفات اخرى لباقى الموضوعات 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط هى 
*مـنتـديات ســـلامتك

رابط الكتاب 
javascriptpenNewWindow('http://www.4shared.com/rar/gY_mDv1O/nebosh.html')

روابط الامتحانات والاجابات والشرح 

4shared.com /rar/UpMQbc9X/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart1.html
4shared.com /rar/5bRn_Yvb/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart2.html
4shared.com /rar/P6gqprwL/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart3.html

كلمة فك الضغط 
مـنتـديات ســـلامتك

اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وإرحمهما كما ربيانى صغيرا*


----------



## medhat56 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على المجهود ولكن كلمة السر لاتعمل 
ارجو الافادة عن كلمة السر


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

كلمة السر هى لينك منتديات سلامتك


----------



## يا الغالي (7 يناير 2013)

ماهو لينك منتديات سلامتك؟


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2013)

www.hseq.forumotions.net


----------



## hesham79 (8 يناير 2013)

يا باش مهندس سيد يوجد خطأ بكلمة السر
يرجى كتابة الرابط الصحيح لفك الضغط


----------



## aldasser (1 يونيو 2013)

*يرجى كتابة الرابط الصحيح لفك الضغط*


----------

